
"...it has also been my observation that a majority of all entrepreneurs have Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder, or AD/HD." - amichail
http://add.about.com/cs/workplaceissues/a/entrepreneur%20.htm
======
zaidf
Actually in my case, my start-up actually took me OFF my ADD-type symptoms. I
realized that I had too many ideas that were keeping me from actually working
on ANYTHING including school work. Soon as I settled on ONE startup idea, I
could quit thinking about potential ideas and started work on that ONE idea.

After starting work on the startup, all of a sudden I was short of time and
naturally forced to plan my day better.

------
zkinion
adhd and add are overrated. so many people have it. i was even diagnosed with
it. its just so easy to fit into the DSM/IV description.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM_IV>

------
amichail
Also, see:

<http://www.windeaters.co.nz/publications/innovation_entrepreneurship/Adhd2_web.pdf>

~~~
amichail
And this:

<http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2005/september/79342.html>

------
fireandfury
Haven't read it yet, but my first impression strongly agrees with the premise
of the article.

~~~
fireandfury
Ok I read it. The article loses some credibility for almost completely being
an advertisement.

